# NOS Schwinn Krate Bikes Detroit CL



## Jay81

I don't know a whole lot about krates, but the ad says they're NOS. Figured someone here may be interested
68 orange krate,  71 pea picker,  grape krate,  and a 68 fenderless stingray
they want $3900 for the lot
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5808539400.html


----------



## island schwinn

A black stingray? Dealer built grape Krate? I would demand documentation.


----------



## Jaxon

island schwinn said:


> A black stingray? Dealer built grape Krate? I would demand documentation.




 I am sure any documentation would be the same as a black stingray or grape krate...


----------



## GTs58

How can you document bullsh_t? Oh wait, I think Hillary has a how to book on that subject.


----------



## Jay81

well, I wasn't too sure about those two, but the orange krate and pea picker seem legit to me but I can't tell if they're really NOS or restored.


----------



## momo608

Jay81 said:


> well, I wasn't too sure about those two, but the orange krate and pea picker seem legit to me but I can't tell if they're really NOS or restored.



No such thing as being half a liar, but he seems to price things about right. Who knows what he's thinking.


----------



## bobcycles

Nice lot even if restored....very good deal on those 4


----------



## Springer Tom

Yeah, those Grape Krates.......0 made, and only 7,896 left......


----------



## delaneyt

Sorry, but there were Grape Krates. My dad worked for Schwinn and he brought one home. They weren’t stock, they were issued to top 100 dealers. So there should be more than 0 out there. A dealer would be the likely person to have one.


----------



## Freqman1

delaneyt said:


> Sorry, but there were Grape Krates. My dad worked for Schwinn and he brought one home. They weren’t stock, they were issued to top 100 dealers. So there should be more than 0 out there. A dealer would be the likely person to have one.



Not in the original run of Krates (1968-73).


----------



## delaneyt

Freqman1 said:


> Not in the original run of Krates (1968-73).



Yes, but not in the run. A special dealer issue late 60’s. They never sold them, just presented to dealers as a one off. Since my dad worked for Schwinn we had dozens of bikes in the basement and the Grape Krate was dissassembled and parts used on other bikes. I used the 5 speed shifter on a Twinn Tandem.


----------



## Freqman1

delaneyt said:


> Yes, but not in the run. A special dealer issue late 60’s. They never sold them, just presented to dealers as a one off. Since my dad worked for Schwinn we had dozens of bikes in the basement and the Grape Krate was dissassembled and parts used on other bikes. I used the 5 speed shifter on a Twinn Tandem.



I’m not a Krate guy but I’ve heard the rumors-about four different versions and have never seen a legit bike or any dealer lit to back this up. Until I do I’m not a believer.


----------

